# feeding times / # meals



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

what do you find is the best times to feed your puppy for "ideal" potty times? And at what age did you begin feeding your pup only twice a day?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inphinyti said:


> what do you find is the best times to feed your puppy for "ideal" potty times? And at what age did you begin feeding your pup only twice a day?


Kodi eats at 6:30 AM and 6PM, because that's what works for our family. I have friends who PURPOSELY don't feed on a set schedule, because they don't want their dogs to expect it. (Kodi does start to whine and fuss if supper is late ) I don't remember what Kodi's potty schedule was exactly, though I know he always went poop in the morning and again late afternoon. He still does, I just don't have to keep track of it because he asks to go out when he needs to. He has always been able to pee when he needs to because we keep a litter box for him, though he usually would prefer to do that outside too, unless the weather is terrible.

Kodi dropped his lunch by himself. I want to say around 5 months. He just stopped eating it, so we stopped offering it.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am 14 months and here is my schedule: 7am, 1/3 cup Honest Kitchen, 12pm, 1/3 cup kibble (Taste of the Wild), 5pm, 1/3 cup Honest Kitchen. I get too hungry on just two meals a day. In between meals I get fresh veggies and fruit as training snacks. I'm always hungry and will do the mambo for a treat. My weight has stabilized at a lean 13 pounds for the last few months.

Remember, all us doggies are different and one size (feeding schedule) doesn't fit all.

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

As a pup, Henry got 3 meals a day.
early morning, late morning, then late afternoon.


----------



## Angela G (Apr 8, 2015)

Auggie eats 1/2 cup of food twice a day at 14 weeks, and he doesn't always eat all of the food. If I can tell that he is hungry, I use a few pieces of his food as treats and train him with them.


----------



## inphinyti (Feb 9, 2015)

He doesnt seem as hungry anymore. Otherwise he seems completely healthy. He turns 6 months this week. We tried cutting down on treats, but he doesnt seem to want as much as the feeding guidelines say...He saw the vet twice in the past month because she gave him a lyme vaccine and booster (we live in heavy deer area with ticks everywhere) and I'm not sure if it's because of that? Or maybe he's just less hungry as he gets older. :/ hard not to worry.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,
I know it's hard not to worry. Just as a point of reference, Zoe is 7 months and eats 1/4 c. twice/day (if I'm lucky). I always put some extra food in after she finishes and walks away to test if she's still hungry but she never eats the extra. She's very active and playful.


----------

